# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Species of the Week: Malagasy Rainbow Frog

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) November 14th, 2011 12:43 PM: Species of the Week: Malagasy Rainbow Frog*

The Malagasy rainbow frog (Scaphiophryne gottlebei) may well be the most decorated of all Madagascan frogs, hence why it is also known as the painted burrowing frog. With its unique black, white red and green pattern this species is found in the rocky canyons of the Isalo Massif, in Isalo National Park. This extraordinary species [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

